# Boxxer RC seals



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey I have the 2011 Boxxer RC.

I have heard that the Rockshox seals are some of the best out there.

In my experience I feel this is untrue. However, in their defence I have bottomed it out a time or two do to my newbness overshooting to flat, but I think it should handle that being a downhill fork.

I have had this fork for a bit over a month.
Reference: https://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/switching-downhill-739694.html

Pretty sure my seals are junk or seal is junk rather, on the spring side.

I'm a newb, but if I saw this on the shocks my off road vehicle I would be replacing the seals. If I saw this on my hydrolic steering ram I would be okay with it.

Or is it just that I have mud and crap in the wipers and it's not wiping? I don't know what is an allowable amount of oil.





I assume they have upgraded seals, where do I get them? Even if this is an allowable amount of leakage, it's leakage and I want more beef.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

KAZU said:


> I have heard that the Rockshox seals are some of the best out there.


Huh, first I've heard of that.

Enduro seals FTW!
ENDURO FORK SEALS AND BEARINGS: YOUR ONLINE SOURCE


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and get a set of enduro seals. R.S. Seals are not reliable.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

push used to put rockshox seals in their fox rebuilds!

I for one have been unimpressed with my enduro seals. The oem rockshox seals are pretty damn fantastic! But with each being less than 30 dolllars, it doesn't hurt to try something new!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm on a 2011 boxxer. i've ridden it hard and been through all sorts of conditions for the past half year or more. i'm still on my original seals with no leaks.

how is this possible?

preventative maintenance and care.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Best Seals out there....works every time.....

Take your fork off your bike.....sell it

get an Marzocchi 888...Put the Marzocchi 888 on your bike.....don't worry about seals

remember...friends don't let friends ride boxxers

In Marzocchi We trust


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> i'm on a 2011 boxxer. i've ridden it hard and been through all sorts of conditions for the past half year or more. i'm still on my original seals with no leaks.
> 
> how is this possible?
> 
> preventative maintenance and care.


I have heard most people say this.

I must have gotten a bad one? Maybe I bottomed it out too hard?

I always clean my stanchions even between runs I give them a quick wipe.

I have had this fork of just over a month. I don't know what more I could have done.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

KAZU said:


> I have heard most people say this.
> 
> I must have gotten a bad one? Maybe I bottomed it out too hard?
> 
> ...


brand new out of the box i still highly recommend tearing the fork apart to go through and be sure that it has the right amount of oil in it. plus, i pack my seals full of slick honey - they come nearly dry from the factory. i know it sounds silly, but the boxxer is a finicky high end race fork. treat it like the best and it'll be the best.

i bottom out hard so i dont think thats the issue. cleaning them is very important when grit gets stuck on it. all it takes is something small to get stuck in your seals, then it creates a leak. this is where having seals packed with grease helps - it traps contaminants that would cause leaks.

take your lowers off, clean out your seals, repack them with grease, fill up the oil and put them back on. more than likely you don't need new seals, they just need to be cleaned.


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> brand new out of the box i still highly recommend tearing the fork apart to go through and be sure that it has the right amount of oil in it. plus, i pack my seals full of slick honey - they come nearly dry from the factory. i know it sounds silly, but the boxxer is a finicky high end race fork. treat it like the best and it'll be the best.
> 
> i bottom out hard so i dont think thats the issue. cleaning them is very important when grit gets stuck on it. all it takes is something small to get stuck in your seals, then it creates a leak. this is where having seals packed with grease helps - it traps contaminants that would cause leaks.
> 
> take your lowers off, clean out your seals, repack them with grease, fill up the oil and put them back on. more than likely you don't need new seals, they just need to be cleaned.


Thanks man I appreciate the input and in now way do I mean convey any disrespect or negativity or unappreciative tone to your help.

I assume you are talking about packing grease between the wiper and the seal?

You are describing what we call a grease seal. We only use that for a temporary fix offroad. A seal should seal without grease. You could potentially clog your valves or change the viscosity of your shock oil if the seal is blown and you don't know it because of the grease seal.

In the offroad world if stuff gets in the seals the seal is junk and should be replaced with a seal that doesn't let stuff in.

Of course what is true where I come from may not be true here and maybe the grease seal is SOP in downhill, I will try the upgrade and if that fails I will resort to the grease.

Thank you.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

KAZU said:


> I assume you are talking about packing grease between the wiper and the seal?
> 
> You are describing what we call a grease seal. We only use that for a temporary fix offroad. A seal should seal without grease. You could potentially clog your valves or change the viscosity of your shock oil if the seal is blown and you don't know it because of the grease seal.
> 
> ...


the manufacturer is suppose to use some grease in the seals. it helps catch contaminants, but more importantly (imo) it helps reduce stichion.

listen to his advice.

there should be no _resorting_ to grease in a rebuild. a rebuilt fork needs some packed in.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Factory seals are pretty solid, mine just started doing that too which is the first time I've ever had this problem.
So I'll be getting another set of factory seals and pack the seal/wiper area with slick honey.


Btw my 2010 saw 18 months no servicing, no oil change and no seals.
Have alot of friends with boxxers as well no issues but li,e anything gnthere will always be a few items with a hiccup.


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> brand new out of the box i still highly recommend tearing the fork apart to go through and be sure that it has the right amount of oil in it. plus, i pack my seals full of slick honey - they come nearly dry from the factory. i know it sounds silly, but the boxxer is a finicky high end race fork. treat it like the best and it'll be the best.
> 
> i bottom out hard so i dont think thats the issue. cleaning them is very important when grit gets stuck on it. all it takes is something small to get stuck in your seals, then it creates a leak. this is where having seals packed with grease helps - it traps contaminants that would cause leaks.
> 
> take your lowers off, clean out your seals, repack them with grease, fill up the oil and put them back on. more than likely you don't need new seals, they just need to be cleaned.


Okay another month on my Boxxer, but now with the enduro seals. First time out with them I felt the difference. However, I think you were right about the grease packing being the key factor.



When I took my OEM seals out I noticed that the wiper was packed with dirt. The enduro wipers are a lot taller and have less concave to trap dirt so I thought it would stick more, but because of the ridiculous amount of slick honey I packed in there it's super smooth.

I only believe that the slick honey is the reason because it's all over my stantions when I'm done running.

I had no idea how much sticktion the old seals were causing until I switched. Now I'm actually using the compression knob. It could be the enduro seals, but I also think that the grease is having a huge effect.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

in my experience, the enduro seals have less stichion than RS stock. the enduro are more of a 'plastic-y' material, and thuse slide better on the stanchion than the stock ones


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

drastic. said:


> in my experience, the enduro seals have less stichion than RS stock. the enduro are more of a 'plastic-y' material, and thuse slide better on the stanchion than the stock ones


One of the very very few I have ever heard say that. Enduro seals are NOTORIOUS for causing stiction because they are tighter than other seals. They keep crap out of your fork great but take forever to break in.

I haven't had a problem with the stock seals. If the OP didn't have any grease in them at all from factory and rode it hard then I could see them crapping out fast.

Oh and slick honey will make any fork feel buttery smooth, awesome stuff.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

climbingbubba said:


> One of the very very few I have ever heard say that. Enduro seals are NOTORIOUS for causing stiction because they are tighter than other seals. *They keep crap out of your fork great but take forever to break in. *
> 
> I haven't had a problem with the stock seals. If the OP didn't have any grease in them at all from factory and rode it hard then I could see them crapping out fast.
> 
> Oh and slick honey will make any fork feel buttery smooth, awesome stuff.


that's the oil seals doing their job. the wiper seals WEEP like a MOFO.

i run wipers only. never again.

next time, i will run wipers w/ honed oil seals. i need to actually research SKF's catalog for any 35mm seals that they may have that are compatible.

i pack the empty space w/ slick honey as well. my fork has absolutely zero stichion.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

drastic. said:


> i need to actually research SKF's catalog for any 35mm seals that they may have that are compatible.


:thumbsup: let me know if you find one


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

Also interested in SKF seals for Boxxer 35mm. Post your researches please, if you'll find any.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Enduro seals*

Two sets I have put in my Boxxer now and both have leaked from go..Stanchions are spotless.. As in no nicks, dings or scratches..
Never again will I use their seals..
Sucks, I have used them before and was really happy with them..


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

35mm Boxxer oil seals are 35 x 45 x 7mm. 

35mm Boxxer wipers are 35 x 45 x 8mm.

The closest SKF seals would be the 35mm Marzocchi moto fork seals (35 x 47 x 10mm) and as far as I can tell they would also fit the other 888.

Bummer.


----------

